

Apple follows AT&T, drops official US iPhone 3GS price to $49 - TomOfTTB
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/01/10/apple_follows_att_drops_official_us_iphone_3gs_price_to_49.html

======
TomOfTTB
I posted this because I'm curious to see how the "Android will win because
there will be a race to the bottom" crowd responds to it.

$49 is still a lot of money for some people but those people generally won't
buy smartphones (if $49 is a lot to you than you probably aren't going to be
able to pay it monthly for a data plan). So even if free Android phones flood
the market I don't see it making much of a difference.

~~~
corin_
It is a model that was released 18 months ago, already has a newer version
available, and will have yet another newer version available in ~six months
time...

You can't expect prices of old iPhones to stay high permanently.

